# Used Timbery M100, good deal?, good saw?



## A.O. (Dec 18, 2017)

So I'm looking for a small personal sawmill (post here - https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...-a-small-bandsaw-sawmill.316105/#post-6425275)
I got an offer on a Timbery M100 in good shape (not personally seen it yet) with the upgraded 9hp engine on it for $3000.
I cant seem to find a price on one online, Timbery doesn't list them on their website so I've got no good way to compare. Is 3 grand a good price on this?
Is a Timbery M100 a good mill?
Would love to hear from someone that owns one..

Thanks


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 19, 2017)

AO, stick with one thread, we are following your progress, don't start a new thread with each question, it's easier to follow, Joe.


----------



## babybart (Dec 20, 2017)

The website lists the the M100 7hp- $2995, 9hp- $3495, 14hp- $3895


----------



## A.O. (Dec 20, 2017)

babybart said:


> The website lists the the M100 7hp- $2995, 9hp- $3495, 14hp- $3895


Yeah, I saw that.. first time I went I couldn't find anything on price, thanks.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 20, 2017)

I found one review on the M100 and it was good. It looks like Wood Mizer bought out Timbery a couple years ago. The m100 owner had some small issue with the mill and his WM dealer helped him out with it. If the guy wants 3K offer a little less. He wants almost the same as a new Frontier, although the new one will have tax and shipping, bumping it up, Good luck with whatever you get, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 21, 2017)

A.O. said:


> So I'm looking for a small personal sawmill (post here - https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...-a-small-bandsaw-sawmill.316105/#post-6425275)
> I got an offer on a Timbery M100 in good shape (not personally seen it yet) with the upgraded 9hp engine on it for $3000.
> I cant seem to find a price on one online, Timbery doesn't list them on their website so I've got no good way to compare. Is 3 grand a good price on this?
> Is a Timbery M100 a good mill?
> ...



https://www.timbery.com/m100-portable-sawmill


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 21, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> He wants almost the same as a new Frontier, although the new one will have tax and shipping, bumping it up, Good luck with whatever you get, Joe.


 I'm not so sure about tax, but one thing the new one will have. A warranty and backing from the company that sold it to you.

SR


----------



## A.O. (Dec 21, 2017)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I'm not so sure about tax, but one thing the new one will have. A warranty and backing from the company that sold it to you.
> 
> SR



Yes, thanks.. I am also taking that into consideration..


----------



## Sashadeboer (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't really own one myself but have heard great things about them


----------

